# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle V3.09.00 Released 08-03-2014

## mohamed73

*BST Dongle V3.09.00 Released 08-03-2014*      V3.09.00
-------------------- Added: > Added Extend EFS Backup, Write, Repair for Samsung DUOS series
> Added auto checking PL2303 driver status after running software
> First in World GT-N8000 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-N8005 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World EK-GC100 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S5303 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S7710 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World SGH-I777 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I9105 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I9105P Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I9220 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-N7000B Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I8530 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S5570I Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I9003L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World SCH-I699I Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-I9505X Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World SM-C105 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World SM-C105A Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World SM-C105S Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World SM-C105K Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World SM-C105L Flash/*ScreenLock  Fixed: > Fixed GT-I9300 4.3 new security bugs(support Unlock/IMEI/SuperIMEI)
> Fixed GT-N7100 4.3 new security bugs(support Unlock/IMEI/SuperIMEI)
> Optimized recovery mode unlock option, improved the recovery unlock success rate.  Information: * PL2303 driver marked "OK" thats means current pl2303 drivers will working sure, otherwise may not working. 
Official Section:- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

